# GR shot and left



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

This is so sad. He's in NC and appears people are trying to get rescues involved. I just worry. Can't imagine. If I was close by I think I'd have to go get him. 
https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/posts/636184906438323



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

This is so insane and unreal!:redhot:


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Bumping, does anyone know anything about this pup?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

E-mail sent to the Neuse GR Rescue to see if they confirm they are taking him in. Will let you know what they say if they answer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bandit*

JUST saw on his facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...818.1073741868.193613220682836&type=1&theater

Last two comments on BANDIT'S facebook page say he was taken to a vet this morning and pulled by a rescue.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh thank you Karen for the update. So grateful he's been taken in. What a sweet face boy. Breaks my heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

This makes me soooo happy!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He was pulled by a rescue in NJ that the shelter works with. Glad he's going to get some help! Poor boy!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I got the same info from Neuse GR Rescue. He is safe.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that he's safe, what a little angel he is. I hope he finds a wonderful home with a loving family, he deserves nothing but the best after all he has been through.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Still trying to meet his surgery expenses.

https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/2fY6e/ab/61AB00?


Max


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Still trying to meet his surgery expenses.
> 
> https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/2fY6e/ab/61AB00?
> 
> ...


The Rescue Group that is trying to raise the funds for this boy, is *Middle Mutts located in Newton, NC. *

*This Group is a 501 (C) 3 Non profit Rescue Group*. If you'd like more information about them, here is their FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/middlemutts

About us-



> We are a 501(c)3 Non-Profit that works as "middle man" between 8 high kill shelters in GA / NC / SC and rescue groups. We facilitate the rescue of death row animals by securing rescue commitments and offering transport to our approved rescue partners.
> Mission
> Work with local shelter volunteers, the respective high kill shelters and our Middle Mutts network of rescue groups to KICK START rescue programs that use established best practices to increase the ability to save animals and adopt the No-Kill philosophy.
> Company Overview
> ...


*****Since Middle Mutts is a 501 (C) 3 Non Profit Rescue Group, this type of Fund-raising is allowed here on the GRF. 

Anyone wishing to make a donation, your donation should be tax deductible.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Bandit*

*Found this update on Bandit on Jan. 13, Middle Mutts Facebook page*


https://www.facebook.com/middlemutts


~~~~~~~~UPDATE BANDIT~~~~~~~~~
He is resting comfortable in his foster home getting spoiled and healing nicely. He wants to show you his cone of shame and that he is a fighter! Thank you to all the fans out there that helped make this possible for him.
Sponsor: https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/2fY6e/ab/61AB00?

BANDIT
Alexander County, NC
Sponsor: https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/2fY6e/ab/61AB00?

Bandit was shot and surrendered to the shelter. We were contacted by the rescue coordinator there asking for financial assistance so that he could get medical attention. Thanks to all of you we got a good head start on funds. 
1/2/14 He is having surgery today. Conservative estimate is $1,000. He is also suffering from a broken leg We do have a rescue to take him, so lets all help them out with his medical bill. 
Middle Mutts Sponsor Link: https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/2fY6e/ab/61AB00?

* Many of you wanted to donate directly to the rescue, or left pledges. If you pledged on this thread pretty please honor it! Please contact Homeless Paws Rescue Donate to HomelessPawsNj.org
*
Photo


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Folks, the surgery was expensive. Bandits life was saved. But the fund is short by $100, and has been stalled for a week. The goal was $1200. Middle Mutts is a 501 (c) 3 charity. If 20 folks here could just give $5 each, this vet clinic would know that we Golden people take care of those that take care of our dogs. The next time a Golden needs emergency care, the less time will pass before that Golden will get the help we need. And that next Golden might be one of ours. See "Sponsor" link in Karen's post above.


Max


Th munee ez not phun tu play with, und taztz badd. So ewe don t needz itz. Giv it tu Bandit. Pleeze.

Daizee


----------

